

Passwords are Obsolete - JoshTriplett
http://passwordless.org/

======
Nanzikambe
Article proposes a variant of auth via SMS or email. An interesting idea if
SMS or email could be considered "secure"

~~~
JoshTriplett
They're not in any meaningful sense (excepting the rare service supporting
encrypted email), but password reset mechanisms are already equally insecure.

